# Trek 4500 opinions please



## yellowhammer (21 Apr 2009)

Hi all. I'm looking at getting a Giant Rainier this week (payday on Friday dontcha know) and can get an '08 for £340. _But_ - an extra ton will buy me the Trek 4500 and I'd like to know if it's worth going for it?

I'm going to use the bike for tow-path commuting until my fitness increases and then some gentle off-roading until I know what I'm doing. I'm thinking about the Trek as it seems a better specced bike than the Giant and I'm thinking that a better chainset will be more use to me than the Giant's disc brakes. FWIW I'm 6' and 18 stone at the mo 

Also, would the Trek frame be more appropriate for upgrading in the future than the Giant? Or should I just try them both and buy which ever I prefer riding? Any opinions will be gratefully received.


----------



## 02GF74 (21 Apr 2009)

i am not familiar with those bikes but would suggest try to get disc brakes, ideally hydraulic, if you can.

there should be lots of 2008 bikes on special offer; ebay is a good place. I found 2 bargain bikes 1/3 RRP for a friend recently, why 2? because the first one got stolen.


----------



## barq (21 Apr 2009)

I don't know much about the Giant, but Trek 4500s are pretty nice hardtails. I bought one back in 2004 and have made all manner of modifications and upgrades over the years.  At one point they were shipping them with disc hubs - the upshot of which is that _should _you ever want to install disc brakes you wouldn't have to replace the wheels. That might be something to check with the shop. 

If you can try them both out then you should take into account how you feel on the bike.


----------



## yellowhammer (22 Apr 2009)

Thanks chaps. I've just been down and tried them both and I've gone for - drum roll please - the Trek. It rode so much better than the Giant, felt lighter and has a better fork. It also, as Barq says, comes with disc hubs & mounts, so I can upgrade in the future. I'm happy now I've decided 

Cheers for the advice


----------



## punkypossum (22 Apr 2009)

I have had a 4300 for some time now, been really happy with it and yes, trek frames tend to be pretty upgradeable... Enjoy your new bike!


----------



## barq (23 Apr 2009)

When you've had a chance to ride it you might want to report back - it'll doubtless be useful to someone else searching for info.

IIRC Trek trickle their frames down through the range as the years go by, so a 4x00 frame is basically a 6x00 a few years ago (does that make sense?). Enjoy your new bike.


----------



## Dayvo (23 Apr 2009)

I've got the 4400 and like it lots!


----------



## yellowhammer (23 Apr 2009)

I'll post my thoughts on it, for what they're worth. Although "Better than my Grifter" might not really cut it as a review  It's coming in tomorrow and hopefully will be prepped tomorrow as well. Otherwise I'll have to wait until Wednesday for it!


----------



## bushy (29 May 2009)

I picked up a 2007 model 4500 a few weeks back for £329!! Brilliant bike, good off-road and on, got a spare set of touring tyres innertubes chucked in for free too which helps! I was also toying up between that and a giant bike, more than happy with the Trek.


----------

